# Gracelynn has found her forever home



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

SM friends, please forgive my tardiness in posting. My sweet, tiny, beautiful AMAR foster is now in her forever home. I'm so happy for both of them I could burst! The journey was initially difficult, she was so depressed from losing her original home and so unhealthy. But she blossomed into a happy, healthy, gorgeous pup. She is her new mommy's little princess with her every wish attended to, and she deserves no less. She also has a new papa that loves her and she is busy making traveling plans for their annual trip to Canada where her new family is originally from. Please join me in a happy shout out to AMAR, Gracie, her new parents and everyone who made this happy ever after possible. :aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, isn't it wonderful to see them go to great home.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What an adorable little Malt and so glad that she found her "forever" home!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay for her happy, new life! She looks adorable too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Gracelynn is an absolute doll!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

She is so cute. Wonderful news on her forever home. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Love a happy ending!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

nOW


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Now! This is something worth waking up to on a cold, rainy Monday morning!!!I'm so happy!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This is great news!!! Thanks for all you did for this precious girl, Gigi!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gigi - you made my day. :chili::chili: You worked wonders with Gracelynn and boy what a wonderful reward seeing her start her happily ever after life with her new family. Mom and Gracelynn look very happy. Are they keeping her name? It's so pretty as she is!! Thanks again Gigi and AMAR. :you rock:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh Gigi, congratulations! What a wonderful new beginning for a sweet fluff.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love happy endings!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This is a great "Make my Heart Smile" Day! Thank you for being so kind and loving!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just LOVE happy endings! She is just too cute


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Gigi, I wasn't sure Gracelynn was going to make it. . . what wonderful recovery! I am always amazed at the potential in these little waifs.
Bless you my friend, the new home, & this sweet little girl. I hope to hear more about how it goes! "Live well little princess, and don't forget to pay forward."


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> I just LOVE happy endings! She is just too cute


. . . and to rephrase "I just love happy beginnings.":wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Another happy ending. I wish everyone could love and cherish these little angels like this...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What wonderful news! :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Gigi - you made my day. :chili::chili: You worked wonders with Gracelynn and boy what a wonderful reward seeing her start her happily ever after life with her new family. Mom and Gracelynn look very happy. Are they keeping her name? It's so pretty as she is!! Thanks again Gigi and AMAR. :you rock:


Hi Susan! Yes, they are keeping the name though they prefer the shorter version, Gracie. They have bonded well, when I was over there yesterday, Gracie was falling asleep in her mum's arms, you know that heavy lidded look that is so cute! And she allowed herself to be cradled like a baby, tummy up, as well for awhile. As we know that is a trust position. AMAR has been doing great since it's recent restructuring. I am so happy with the rescue, it's people, it's mission. Hearts all in the right place. Thank you so much SM friends for your continued support of this wonderful rescue. Here is another shot of my precious little foster girl. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love a story with a happy ending. Everyone is a winner!!


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Wonderful news. Always heartwarming to read of a rescue finding a great new home! Love the name of Gracie.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Gracelynn! Yay


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, Wonderful work and AMAR is lucky to have you as a special foster. I say Special, because you take on the hard cases and turn lemons to lemonade or Lemon Merange Pie if you like. 
Thanks for being there for our fosters that need YOU. Hugs, Edie


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness Gigi!!! Bless your heart!!! Look at the miracle you have done with Pinkie!! I was SO busy that I haven't had a chance to really log in to spoiledmaltese for months and had no idea all the things you had done for Pinkie. I just finished reading all your threads where you shared about Gracelynn. I am SO glad that Pinkie ended up in your hands and not some cold shelter. 

I logged in here because Dawn told me that Gracelynn was adopted to a perfect home. I will be forwarding this info and her pictures to her previous mom. I am sure she will be happy to hear the news. I don't know her previous mom personally but from what my sister told me, her previous mom loved Pinkie a lot so she will be happy to hear the news. 

I just can't get over what a difference tender loving care can do for these precious fluffs. She looks like a totally different dog!! i just cant get over it but to say, "Wow"! Gigi, may you be abundantly rewarded for all the hard work and love you poor into these precious fluffs!!! You are just too precious!!! Thank goodness for people like you!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I just got a call from my sister and she said gracelynn's previous owner was crying with Joy when she heard the news. Thanks again Gigi, Eddie and Dawn!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such wonderful news that Gracelynn has found her forever home.


----------

